

Info pirates seek an alternative Internet  - bootload
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19816-info-pirates-seek-an-alternative-internet.html

======
maqr
DNS is not "the internet".

If an ICANN-free system was setup, the "internet" still continues to operate
exactly as expected, but the way of resolving addresses has changed.

This is one of the few articles where "internet" vs "DNS" actually does make a
difference, but they got it wrong.

It matters here: > If it works, a sort of "shadow internet" could form, one in
which legal action against counterfeiters and copyright scofflaws would be
nearly impossible.

Nope. You can still take action against IP addresses that don't have any DNS
at all. What matters is who their provider is, not what domain name they use.

~~~
dlsspy
You know there's a wikileaks mirror here, right?
<http://6qackjstecukcesy.onion/>

~~~
marcusbooster
How could he forget that one, it just rolls off the tongue.

~~~
dlsspy
:) Point is that it's on an internet overlay that's not _exactly_ just right
on the internet with an IP address that takes you to a server that The Man can
easily just shut down.

~~~
Devilboy
Who wants to take a guess as to how many TOR servers are actually run by the
DHS?

------
goombastic
Haha, isn't it "corporates and governments want a modified internet"?

------
iwr
Nothing would be stopping ISPs from adding one or more non-ICANN DNS servers
in their resolution chain. In fact, independent ISPs may do just that if
they're not explicitly banned and there are a set of standards standards in
place.

DNS is one of the easiest thing to do infrastructure-wise on the inter-
networks.

